

The Oscar pool winners - the stat guys - sonabinu
http://m.wsj.com/articles/And-the-Oscar-Pool-Winners-Are...the-Stats-Dudes/SB10001424127887324503204578318682787064790

======
adam
David Rothschild who is heavily cited and quoted in the article is doing some
great work aggregating all kinds of forecasts from disparate sources at
<http://predictwise.com>

Speaking of, we built a fun little viewers guide based on Inkling Markets'
play money predictions here: <http://academyawardspredictions.com>

